# Buckminster + SVN support



## thomet (10. Dez 2009)

hy,
ich möchter gern.. das buckminster meine projekte aus dem svn auscheckt und dann baut. die theorie ist ja eigentlich nicht schwer... hab folgendes gemach:

buckminster installieren:

```
director -r http://download.eclipse.org/tools/buckminster/headless-3.5/ -d /home/buckminster -p Buckminster -i org.eclipse.buckminster.cmdline.product
buckminster install http://download.eclipse.org/tools/buckminster/headless-3.5/ org.eclipse.buckminster.core.headless.feature
buckminster install http://download.eclipse.org/tools/buckminster/headless-3.5/ org.eclipse.buckminster.pde.headless.feature
buckminster install http://download.cloudsmith.com/buckminster/external/ org.eclipse.buckminster.subversive.headless.feature
```

und in meiner rmap steht folgendes:

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<rm:rmap xmlns:bc="http://www.eclipse.org/buckminster/Common-1.0" xmlns:rm="http://www.eclipse.org/buckminster/RMap-1.0">
  <rm:locator searchPathRef="svn-myapp" pattern="^com\.myapp\..*$"/>
  <rm:searchPath name="svn-myapp">
    <rm:provider componentTypes="osgi.bundle,eclipse.feature" readerType="svn">
      <rm:uri format="svn+ssh://{0}:{1}@svn.local/svn/sw/myapp/trunk/{2}">
        <bc:propertyRef key="svn.user"/>
        <bc:propertyRef key="svn.pass"/>
        <bc:propertyRef key="buckminster.component"/>
      </rm:uri>
    </rm:provider>
  </rm:searchPath>
</rm:rmap>
```

jetzt bekomm ich beim ausführen über buckminster folgenden fehler:


```
ERROR   org.eclipse.team.svn.core.operation.UnreportableException: Selected SVN connector library is not available or cannot be loaded.

If you selected native JavaHL connector, please check if binaries are available or install and select pure Java Subversion connector from the plug-in connectors update site.

If connectors already installed then you can change the selected one at: Window->Preferences->Team->SVN->SVN Connector.
```

daraus intepretiere ich das der connector fehlt?! 

doch hab ich irgendwie nicht wirklich gefunden.. wie ich einen connector bei nem headlessbuild von buckminster installieren kann... eigentlich dachte ich das bei org.eclipse.buckminster.subversive.headless.feature alles dabei ist?

mfg thomas


----------



## Wildcard (10. Dez 2009)

Sollte eigentlich behoben sein:
https://bugs.eclipse.org/bugs/show_bug.cgi?id=294590
Welche Buckminster Version (Revision Number) hast du verwendet?
Falls sie über 10925 liegt solltest du den Bug vielleicht erneut öffnen. In der Zwischenzeit kannst du auf den Subclipse Provider zurückgreifen.


----------



## thomet (11. Dez 2009)

ähm wie bekomm ich den von dem headlessbuckminster die revision raus??
ich hab das gestern nochma ganz frisch von der updatesite installiert... müßte also das neuste sein?!
mfg

ps: ich hab buckminster 3.5


----------



## Wildcard (11. Dez 2009)

An den plugin jars am Version Qualifier (im Dateinamen)


----------



## thomet (16. Dez 2009)

org.eclipse.buckminster.core_1.1.350.r10920


----------



## Wildcard (16. Dez 2009)

Ok, das liegt noch vor dem Bugfix. Insofern kannst du entweder auf den Subclipse Provider zurückgreifen, darauf warten das eine neue Version auf die Update Sites gepushed wird, oder auf den 3.6er Zweig umsteigen.
Ich würde für den Moment Subclipse nehmen und in ein paar Tagen bis Wochen sollte eine Revision auf den Update Sites verfügbar sein.


----------

